# Heidelcast Special: Belgic Confession Art 36 and Theocracy



## R. Scott Clark (Dec 24, 2009)

I've posted a special episode of the Heidelcast addressing the question of the relationship of theocracy and theonomy to the original version of Art 36 and to the revisions that were made beginning in 1905 in the NL. 

I'm responding to a question from Jason, who wrote to the HC to ask:



> ...how do you understand BC 36 on the civil government? A straightforward reading sounds rather theonomistic. For example, "the civil rulers have the task, subject to God’s law, of removing every obstacle to the preaching of the gospel and to every aspect of divine worship," and "the government’s task is not limited to caring for and watching over the public domain but extends also to upholding the sacred ministry, with a view to removing and destroying all idolatry and false worship of the Antichrist; to promoting the kingdom of Jesus Christ; and to furthering the preaching of the gospel everywhere; to the end that God may be honored and served by everyone, as he requires in his Word."



Here's the link to the episode.


----------

